# upgrading from a 6600K



## AhokZYashA (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi guys, 

i am back again with a question, 
which one is more worth the price
i have 2 options here to choose from
1st option :





its about 486USD

2nd option :



its about 600USD

my current spec is listed on the system specs, 
i want to reuse everything including the RAM
is the 5600X is worth the extra 100USD over the 10700F?
usage is casual gaming (Genshin, dota2, csgo), mobile gaming using android emulator (memu)
no HRR gaming or streaming.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hyderz (Apr 22, 2021)

i heard that the 11400f is great value for money..


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 22, 2021)

the 11400f is 100 USD cheaper here
is the 11400f is the better value?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 22, 2021)

I wouldn't pay a premium for the 5600X..... Out of the 11400F or 10700F I would go with the cheaper option.... Just make sure you pair it with a half decent B560 board if going with the 11400F or a board that does at least 3200 with the 10700F....


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 22, 2021)

i dont know if my memory will handle 3200 easily, 
but i think the board (B460/B560F from asus) should be good enough


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 22, 2021)

The 11600k is a good competitor to the 5600x


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 22, 2021)

11600k isn't worth the price increase over the 11400F and yeah any asus B560 will be fine..... All these chips scale pretty decently with memory so just make sure the board gives you the option to upgrade it down the line.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 22, 2021)

how about the 10700f?
is it still relevant?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 22, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> how about the 10700f?
> is it still relevant?



Very solid and good alternative to the 11400F but I would lean towards b560 and the 11400 cuz its a better platform


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 22, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Very solid and good alternative to the 11400F but I would lean towards b560 and the 11400 cuz its a better platform


if i went AMD on the platform?
is it worth the extra price from intel platform?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 22, 2021)

No they are about the same.... Some of the newer B560 come with better usb/networking otherwise you generally get 1x pcie 4.0 x16 and one gen4 m.2 slot on both platforms.... Some of the higher end B550 boards get creative with the gen 4 lanes but I'm not a fan because generally when fully populated it drops your gpu to x8.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't agree  on the 11400f or the 11700k for best bang for buck. The 11600k is pretty OC capable and with op's oc;d 6600k it shouldn't be an issue. And even if not OC'd it hits the margin for gpu limits tying it with most higher end cpu's more often than the 11400.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 22, 2021)

11700k is over 400 usd requires an above average z590 board and much better cooling at that point he's probably better off with a 5600X/5800X over it..... it's sorta the same problem with the 11600k he needs a better board better cooling for minimal gains. Most of the rocket lake chips over 200 are a waste of money and don't offer enough over the 10700k/10600k once both are tweaked to be worth considering.


OP could definitely just overclock his 6600K but I'm guessing he doesn't want to overclock.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 22, 2021)

my 6600K is already overclocked.

i found some 3700x for under 300USD 
i can use cheaper b450 board for it
is it worth compared to 10700f?


----------



## Hyderz (Apr 22, 2021)

11400f will be sufficient for op since he stated the machine is for casual gaming.... no need to spend extra money


----------



## ratirt (Apr 22, 2021)

I'd go with the 10700F.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 22, 2021)

Question is, do you plan to keep this new system for a long time or a short time? and do you want a upgrade path IF you decide to keep this new system for some time? 

Basically if you dont intend to keep it for long then go with what ever is cheapest, but if you do intend to keep it for a long time then AMD would be a better bet.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 22, 2021)

Melvis said:


> Question is, do you plan to keep this new system for a long time or a short time? and do you want a upgrade path IF you decide to keep this new system for some time?
> 
> Basically if you dont intend to keep it for long then go with what ever is cheapest, but if you do intend to keep it for a long time then AMD would be a better bet.


i intend to keep the system for quite some time
my upgrade cycle is 5-6 years

its better to go AMD then?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 22, 2021)

Amd only if you go X570 with B550 and B560 they are the same and rocketlake and ryzen 5000 aren't different enough other than core count to matter 5 years from now.... There will be somthing substantially better by then from both chip makers to upgrade 2. 

If you are waiting that long to upgrade again I think you're better off waiting for Alderlake or whatever amd releases on AM5.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 22, 2021)

If you're just playing stuff like CS: GO and DOTA, you might as well wanna hold out to what you got.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 22, 2021)

the main problem is when i play some mobile games on android simulator
it is painfully slow


----------



## X71200 (Apr 22, 2021)

I'd suppose the 5600X would fare better than the Intel options on there, but if you're going that route, I'd look for a cheaper board.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 22, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> the main problem is when i play some mobile games on android simulator
> it is painfully slow



Are you sure a cpu will even help with that?

I doubt those are optimized for more than a couple cores.... How slow is your ram? You really need to be at 3200+ on both platforms to get the most out of them.

edit. 2666 is super slow for ryzen and even intel....


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 22, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> the main problem is when i play some mobile games on android simulator
> it is painfully slow


For emulation you'll want the highest single thread performance possible, so it's either Rocket Lake or Zen 3. Most emulators don't even care about the number of cores. If you're comfortable oc'ing, any recent Intel CPU should fit the bill, if you can get it over 5 GHz.
Also, having faster RAM wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Lindatje (Apr 22, 2021)

Easy one, go for the AMD 5600x.


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 22, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> i intend to keep the system for quite some time
> my upgrade cycle is 5-6 years
> 
> its better to go AMD then?


5 - 6 years from now will mean an entirely new platform that will include DDR5.


2x8GB of DDR4 3200Mhz CL16 RAM.

https://www.enterkomputer.com/detai...25600-Dual-Channel-16GB-2x8GB-HX432C16FB3K216
Kingston HyperX Fury Black DDR4 3200MHz CL16 16GB (2x8GB) Rp 1.336.000


https://shopee.co.id/Processor-Intel-Core-I5-11400F-LGA-1200-Box-i.14954873.8335567642
Intel Core I5 11400F Rp 2.740.000










						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com
				




https://www.enterkomputer.com/detai...120mm-PWM-high-speed-IMPRESSIVE-COOLING-POWER
be quiet! Shadow Rock 3 Rp 690.000










						ASRock B560M Steel Legend
					

Supports 10th Gen Intel Core™ Processors and 11th Gen Intel Core™ Processors; 10 Phase Dr.MOS Power Design; Supports DDR4 4800MHz (OC); 1 x PCIe 4.0 x16, 2 x PCIe 3.0 x1, 1 x M.2 Key-E for WiFi; Graphics Output Options: HDMI, DisplayPort; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC897 Audio Codec), Nahimic...




					www.asrock.com
				












						ASRock B560M Steel Legend (LGA1200, B560, DDR4, USB3.2, SATA3) - Enterkomputer Jual Beli Online Komputer, Rakit PC, Termurah & Terlengkap
					

EnterKomputer menjual kebutuhan elektronik seperti Notebook, Komputer, PC Rakitan, Processor, VGA, RAM termurah dan terlengkap di Mall Mangga Dua Jakarta




					www.enterkomputer.com
				



ASRock B560M Steel Legend Rp 2.039.000







						MAG B560M BAZOOKA
					

Powered by Intel 11th Gen Core processors, the MSI MAG B560M BAZOOKA is hardened with performance essential specifications to outlast enemies. Tuned for better performance by Core boost, DDR4 Boost, Premium Thermal Solution, M.2 Shield Frozr, USB 3.2




					www.msi.com
				












						MSI MAG B560M Bazooka (LGA1200, B560, DDR4, USB3.2, SATA3) (By WPG) - Enterkomputer Jual Beli Online Komputer, Rakit PC, Termurah & Terlengkap
					

EnterKomputer menjual kebutuhan elektronik seperti Notebook, Komputer, PC Rakitan, Processor, VGA, RAM termurah dan terlengkap di Mall Mangga Dua Jakarta




					www.enterkomputer.com
				



MSI MAG B560M Bazooka Rp 2.520.000










						TUF GAMING B560M-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

TUF GAMING B560M-PLUS is an mATX motherboard for gamers, equipped with digital VRM with 8+1 Power stages, PCIe 4.0 support, DDR4 5000 MHz (OC) ,dual M.2 slots with flexible heatsink, Realtek 2.5Gb Ethernet, rear USB 3.2 Gen 2, front USB 3.2 Gen1 Type-C®, Thunderbolt™ header support, DP 1.4, HDMI...




					www.asus.com
				












						Asus TUF B560M-PLUS Gaming (LGA1200, B560, DDR4, USB3.2, SATA3) - Enterkomputer Jual Beli Online Komputer, Rakit PC, Termurah & Terlengkap
					

EnterKomputer menjual kebutuhan elektronik seperti Notebook, Komputer, PC Rakitan, Processor, VGA, RAM termurah dan terlengkap di Mall Mangga Dua Jakarta




					www.enterkomputer.com
				



Asus TUF B560M-PLUS Gaming Rp 2.599.000







						B560M AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.x) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				












						Gigabyte B560M Aorus Elite (LGA1200, B560, DDR4, USB3.2, SATA3) - Enterkomputer Jual Beli Online Komputer, Rakit PC, Termurah & Terlengkap
					

EnterKomputer menjual kebutuhan elektronik seperti Notebook, Komputer, PC Rakitan, Processor, VGA, RAM termurah dan terlengkap di Mall Mangga Dua Jakarta




					www.enterkomputer.com
				



Gigabyte B560M Aorus Elite Rp 2.698.000










						WD Blue™ SN550 NVMe™ SSD PCIe® Gen3 x4 NVMe™ Solid State Drive | Western Digital | Western Digital Store
					

Put NVMe™ power at the heart of your PC for lightning-fast, ultra-responsive performance. The WD Blue™ SN550 NVMe™ SSD can deliver over 4 times the speed of our best SATA SSDs. Whether you’re working, creating or processing large amounts of data, take advantage of this powerful internal drive’s...




					shop.westerndigital.com
				




https://www.enterkomputer.com/detail/165569/WDC-Blue-PC-SSD-1TB-M2-NVMe-PCIe
WD Blue PC SSD 1TB M.2 NVMe PCIe Rp 1.875.000


https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/intel_core_i5_11400f_processor_review,1.html
*Intel Core i5 11400F processor review*









						Intel Core i5-11400F Review: The New Value Champ
					

The Core i5-11400F coupled with a B560 motherboard make for an interesting build configuration, as it's significantly cheaper than the Core i5-11600K/Z590 and less than the cost...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 23, 2021)

is 2666 ram isnt enough for normal usage?
and emulators uses more than 2 threads depending on the configuration.
some emulators uses 4 threads to run pretty demanding games


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 23, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> is 2666 ram isnt enough for normal usage?
> and emulators uses more than 2 threads depending on the configuration.
> some emulators uses 4 threads to run pretty demanding games


There's a noticeable amount of difference between 2666 and 3200 in regards to performance (FPS).  The Intel 11 gen cpu's natively support 3200Mhz RAM.  The i5 11400F has six cores and 12 threads so you should be good to go there.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 23, 2021)

Get a i5 11400f with a B560 motherboard and a 3200mhz memory.
B560 Motherboards support 3200mhz speed nativity, not as an overclock so it would be best to match your 11400f + B560 combo with a 3200mh memory


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 23, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Get a i5 11400f with a B560 motherboard and a 3200mhz memory


This.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 23, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> the 11400f is 100 USD cheaper here
> is the 11400f is the better value?


Yes



AhokZYashA said:


> is the 5600X is worth the extra 100USD over the 10700F?


Hell no


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 23, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> is the 5600X is worth the extra 100USD over the 10700F?


especially not with DDR4-2666 on either platform.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2021)

10400F user here, its plenty powerful even for 2020 AAA titles. I think it will remain that way for the next 5 years, the same way how my 3570K is still enough for casual games. Get the cheapest of 3600/5600/10400F/11400F and put more money to ram or graphics.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 23, 2021)

I came from a 3770K to 5600X.. what a ripper. Pretty expensive though. Works best with mems @ 3200-4000, or more if you can do it 1:1.. works the absolute best @ 3200-3800+ in a dual rank config adding to the expense.. but if you are going to be using it for 5-6 years might as well get the best bang for your buck.. and that probably wont be with a 6 core. My intention was to pass mine off to my son at some point, so I didn't go big there. Intel is pretty compelling for the price.. how things change in just a few short months..


----------



## Melvis (Apr 23, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> i intend to keep the system for quite some time
> my upgrade cycle is 5-6 years
> 
> its better to go AMD then?



Well if you intend to make your system last that long (probably longer actually on an AMD platform) then yes you answered your own question, you simply dont have the upgrade path with an Intel platform at all, 11th Gen was more a backwards grade the an upgrade so its basically dead. or as steve calls it, a waste of sand!


----------



## las (Apr 23, 2021)

I would get a 5800X for sure over 5600X.

6 cores is not going to age well, you have not seen true next gen games yet and next gen consoles have 8 cores

6 cores will suffer same fate as 4 cores in the coming years

Only get 5600X if you plan to upgrade anyway, within 1-2 maybe 3 years


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 23, 2021)

5-6 years is a long time, having said that 5600x-5950x will not become obsolete! Same goes for top of the the line Intel chips, the biggest difference however is that you can *buy a 3600-3700x today & upgrade to say 5800x-5950x* a few years from now! That's a massive upgrade ~ I suggest buy previous gen Ryzen OC them & get (today's) top end zen3 chips a few years from now on firesale


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 23, 2021)

R0H1T said:


> 5-6 years is a long time, having said that 5600x-5950x will not become obsolete! Same goes for top of the the line Intel chips, the biggest difference however is that you can *buy a 3600-3700x today & upgrade to say 5800x-5950x* a few years from now! That's a massive upgrade ~ I suggest buy previous gen Ryzen OC them & get (today's) top end zen3 chips a few years from now on firesale



finally i go with 3700x with a B450 board,
8c16t should be plenty for my needs, and i can upgrade to high end 5000 series chip when the prices goes reasonable.
thanks all for the input.

this 4c4t 6600k lasts quite some time. bought it when it first released, OC'd to 4.5 from day 1, 
still running strong to this day.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 23, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> finally i go with 3700x with a B450 board,
> 8c16t should be plenty for my needs, and i can upgrade to high end 5000 series chip when the prices goes reasonable.
> thanks all for the input.
> 
> ...


Great choice, I might just do the same. Buy a 5900X/5950X for very cheap later down the line to replace my 3900X, since I want to let DDR5 mature a bit (and prices to go down) before I buy into it. 

Great thing is that my cooler can handle it since it's the same TDP - that's one thing I like about AMD. Report your TDP as what it actually is, don't report it from base clock. My 3900X is 105W TDP, and while gaming I see exactly 95-105W. On my "65W" i7-8700 I saw 95-125W power draw while gaming.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 23, 2021)

Vanny said:


> that's one thing I like about AMD. Report your TDP as what it actually is, don't report it from base clock. My 3900X is 105W TDP, and while gaming I see exactly 95-105W. On my "65W" i7-8700 I saw 95-125W power draw while gaming.


On my 65w 6 core Vermeer I have seen 140w..


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> On my 65w 6 core Vermeer I have seen 140w..
> 
> View attachment 197836


Notice how I said while gaming, not while using Linpack. In that same program, or anything similarly stressful, my CPU reaches 142W as well, which is its limit unless I enable PBO (which isn't stock operation anymore). Of course the TDP would be higher - that also applies to the i7-8700 which reached ~145W. And again, my 3900X maintains ~105W during the most CPU intensive games.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 23, 2021)

To me PBO is stock whether they say it is or not..

Only 142w? I thought for sure it would have been more.. I guess I am using everything the board can give in an instance like that..

Crazy. Hopefully AM5 unlocks the.. locks


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> To me PBO is stock whether they say it is or not..
> 
> Only 142w? I thought for sure it would have been more.. I guess I am using everything the board can give in an instance like that..
> 
> Crazy. Hopefully AM5 unlocks the.. locks


Are you using PBO? Then of course it would reach ~140W. 65W Ryzens are locked to 88W by default.

I like how AMD advertises their TDP at boost clock rather than base clock, that's about it. I can see why Intel is doing it. I guess advertising your 6 core as a 105W gaming part wouldn't be too attractive.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 23, 2021)

I do have PBO on to unlock the power that I do have, otherwise I just run a fixed multi and voltage..


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 23, 2021)

Melvis said:


> Well if you intend to make your system last that long (probably longer actually on an AMD platform) then yes you answered your own question, you simply dont have the upgrade path with an Intel platform at all, 11th Gen was more a backwards grade the an upgrade so its basically dead. or as steve calls it, a waste of sand!


Will the AMD B450 boards support DDR5 five to six years from now?



AhokZYashA said:


> finally i go with 3700x with a B450 board,
> 8c16t should be plenty for my needs, and i can upgrade to high end 5000 series chip when the prices goes reasonable.
> thanks all for the input.
> 
> ...


In regards to gaming, the 11400F mops the floor with the 3700X and does it for half the price.



Vanny said:


> Great choice, I might just do the same. Buy a 5900X/5950X for very cheap later down the line to replace my 3900X, since I want to let DDR5 mature a bit (and prices to go down) before I buy into it.
> 
> Great thing is that my cooler can handle it since it's the same TDP - that's one thing I like about AMD. Report your TDP as what it actually is, don't report it from base clock. My 3900X is 105W TDP, and while gaming I see exactly 95-105W. On my "65W" i7-8700 I saw 95-125W power draw while gaming.


So you're recommending a B450 board for a cpu (3700X) that retails for $360 USD in Indonesia _(where the OP lives)_.  I wanted to quote this post so I can use it for reference later on.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 23, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> So you're recommending a B450 board for a cpu (3700X) that retails for $360 USD in Indonesia _(where the OP lives)_. I wanted to quote this post so I can use it for reference later on.


OP already made his choice, feel free to make your own recommendation. I knew you'd turn up in this thread.


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 23, 2021)

Vanny said:


> OP already made his choice, feel free to make your own recommendation. I knew you'd turn up in this thread.


The OP started a thread in here asking for advice and you greenlighted a B450 board + $360 3700X for a new gaming build.  

Quote from the OP: _ 'usage is casual gaming (Genshin, dota2, csgo), mobile gaming using android emulator (memu) no HRR gaming or streaming.'  _

The OP is currently using an older quad-core cpu that doesn't support hyperthreading.

Another quote from the OP: _'this 4c4t 6600k lasts quite some time. bought it when it first released, OC'd to 4.5 from day 1, still running strong to this day.'_


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Apr 24, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> finally i go with 3700x with a B450 board,


If you want the most out of your AMD platform, especially considering upgrading to 5000 series CPUs when they drop in price, i would wager a b550 motherboard would be in your best interests. 
personally i wouldn't buy something because i expect it to offer me something later, holding tech to that stranded mostly ends in disappointments, i always buy things based on what they give me now, cause especially with AMD, there are so many variables, its a headache but that's just my opinion.

I would buy the most value gaming processor now 11400f then upgrade it maybe 3 years from now once new  DDR5 platforms on the horizon matures and becomes affordable to everyone, then pull a massive  upgrade on your rig, that way you'll maximize the longevity of your platform, then again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 24, 2021)

Vanny said:


> Great thing is that my cooler can handle it since it's the same TDP - that's one thing I like about AMD. Report your TDP as what it actually is, don't report it from base clock. My 3900X is 105W TDP, and while gaming I see exactly 95-105W. On my "65W" i7-8700 I saw 95-125W power draw while gaming.



As a counterpoint, I've actually seen an increase in average package power consumption when gaming with the 5800x vs the 10850k.  Using the same GPU and playing the same game, the 10850k averaged 65-70w, and the 5800x 70-75w.  The 10850k had its power limits removed, while the 5800x I've needed to lower to 95w (122w PPT) from the stock 105w (142w PPT).  I probably need to try some voltage offset with the 5800x, but the 10850k isn't as bad as people make it out to be.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 24, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Will the AMD B450 boards support DDR5 five to six years from now?
> 
> 
> In regards to gaming, the 11400F mops the floor with the 3700X and does it for half the price.
> ...


i got the 3700x for around 310USD
and the board for 160USD

all in all i am pretty impressed with the performance of the 3700X
currently I OC'd the RAM to 3000MHz CL19, lock the fclk to 1500MHz (1:1 ratio)
this thing eats 2 instance of memu and genshin impact like nothing.

while the 6600K 4.5GHz would struggle even when playing genshin and 1 instance of memu


----------



## dgianstefani (Apr 24, 2021)

Definitely 11400, if you can I would get the non-f version, as IGPU is very useful for backup GPU, and can be utilised in some workstation software as a rendering accelerator.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 24, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Will the AMD B450 boards support DDR5 five to six years from now?



Does ANY board out now support DDR5 in five to six years from now?


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 24, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> As a counterpoint, I've actually seen an increase in average package power consumption when gaming with the 5800x vs the 10850k.  Using the same GPU and playing the same game, the 10850k averaged 65-70w, and the 5800x 70-75w.  The 10850k had its power limits removed, while the 5800x I've needed to lower to 95w (122w PPT) from the stock 105w (142w PPT).  I probably need to try some voltage offset with the 5800x, but the 10850k isn't as bad as people make it out to be.


10850K is one of the only 10th Gen CPUs I'd consider. It is a great CPU with great value atm.



AhokZYashA said:


> i got the 3700x for around 310USD
> and the board for 160USD
> 
> all in all i am pretty impressed with the performance of the 3700X
> ...


Nice, glad to see you're satisfied with the performance. That's a pretty big jump, no wonder it can handle it easily.

Oh you went with a ROG Strix board? Even better. My B550-F handles everything I threw at it unlike my previous Gigabyte POS.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 24, 2021)

Hoping you went B550 as well.... definitely wouldn't want to be on 450 for the next 4+ years.


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 24, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Hoping you went B550 as well.... definitely wouldn't want to be on 450 for the next 4+ years.


Doesn’t sound like it. B450 would only prevent them from having PCIe 4.0 and maybe have wonky compatibility with a potential 5000 series upgrade. Is that what you’re referring to?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 24, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> Doesn’t sound like it. B450 would only prevent them from having PCIe 4.0 and maybe have wonky compatibility with a potential 5000 series upgrade. Is that what you’re referring to?



The majority of B450 boards are pretty poor and depending on how they are used don't handle the 12+ core cpu very well..... There are pretty large gap in quality comparing the B450 strix F and B550 varient.... a 5900X and a high end gpu 3-4 years from now would pair much better with a B550 varient. Even a gpu as slow as a 5700X sees gains of up to 5% in some games with pcie gen 4 vs 3 and I'm guessing that will become more prevalent as time goes on.

I've used multiple B450 boards Tomahawk/Strix F/Pro Carbon/steel legend and all of them were pretty poor quality wise compared to the B550 board's I've used Tomahawk/Edge/Strix E.

So really only going by my own experiences with them never been a huge fan. Full disclosure I felt X370/470/B350 were all pretty terrible except a few high end boards like The Crosshair 6/7/Aorus Gaming 7. I still have a Strix X470 F in a box that's pretty terrible but it was free so whatever. 

The op already went with the slowest cpu for gaming that he was asking about hopefully he didn't pair it with the worst board aswell.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2021)

Thanks, that's good to know.. I was considering a cheap b450-f for my kids computer driving a 3600XT.. maybe he will get a B550 instead.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Thanks, that's good to know.. I was considering a cheap b450-f for my kids computer driving a 3600XT.. maybe he will get a B550 instead.


ROG Strix B550-F is a fantastic board, speaking from experience. Cheaper than the B550 Aorus Pro I bought which was a dumpster fire.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Thanks, that's good to know.. I was considering a cheap b450-f for my kids computer driving a 3600XT.. maybe he will get a B550 instead.



If it's really cheap and you stick with a 65w cpu it's fine.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> If it's really cheap and you stick with a 65w cpu it's fine.


I think its a 95w CPU iirc. That's ok maybe I will give him my B550-F and move up a model.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I think its a 95w CPU iirc. That's ok maybe I will give him my B550-F and move up a model.



Yeah that would most likely be fine as well... Isn't it pretty cool up there in Canada .... I personally don't believe in buying any board that doesn't eaisly handle all cpu that are compatible with it's socket but to each their own.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2021)

I think so! Maybe I will get the one that is two models up.. its making me cringe just thinking of it.. I will probably just get the wifi one. 

Yes! it is nice and cool here until the summer, then it might as well be some country along the equator 

My 5600X can suck 140w from this board, I wouldn't trust a lower end setup.. especially when guys who have actual experience with it are giving the advice.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 24, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The majority of B450 boards are pretty poor and depending on how they are used don't handle the 12+ core cpu very well..... There are pretty large gap in quality comparing the B450 strix F and B550 varient.... a 5900X and a high end gpu 3-4 years from now would pair much better with a B550 varient. Even a gpu as slow as a 5700X sees gains of up to 5% in some games with pcie gen 4 vs 3 and I'm guessing that will become more prevalent as time goes on.
> 
> I've used multiple B450 boards Tomahawk/Strix F/Pro Carbon/steel legend and all of them were pretty poor quality wise compared to the B550 board's I've used Tomahawk/Edge/Strix E.
> 
> ...


its maybe slow for gaming, but it is miles better than a 6600K 

the performance jump everywhere is amazing
including casual gaming and multitasking

this B450 board probably will handle 3700X just fine.
from what i read


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 24, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The majority of B450 boards are pretty poor and depending on how they are used don't handle the 12+ core cpu very well..... There are pretty large gap in quality comparing the B450 strix F and B550 varient.... a 5900X and a high end gpu 3-4 years from now would pair much better with a B550 varient. Even a gpu as slow as a 5700X sees gains of up to 5% in some games with pcie gen 4 vs 3 and I'm guessing that will become more prevalent as time goes on.
> 
> I've used multiple B450 boards Tomahawk/Strix F/Pro Carbon/steel legend and all of them were pretty poor quality wise compared to the B550 board's I've used Tomahawk/Edge/Strix E.
> 
> ...


Yeah, compared to B550, B450 is quite lacking. But that’s mainly because B550 is essentially a refined X570 board (not referring to PCIe lane allotment of course) - the majority of B550 boards have on par or better VRMs than their X570 counterparts, as well as similar IO and featuresets. Part of that is because the AM4 processors have carved out quite a name for themselves - motherboard manufacturers aren’t limiting their high-end models strictly to Intel platforms anymore, and that trickles down throughout the product stack to some degree.

B550 would certainly provide a better upgrade path for OP (3700X -> 5900X like you suggested), but if they’re keeping their system for at least 5-6 years anyway, they’d likely be looking at a whole platform upgrade, similar to what they’re doing now moving on from their 6600K.


----------



## Why_Me (Apr 24, 2021)

Melvis said:


> Does ANY board out now support DDR5 in five to six years from now?


After reading your post I thought it was all about that upgrade path.  The next upgrade for the OP six years from now will be an entirely new platform.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 24, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> its maybe slow for gaming, but it is miles better than a 6600K
> 
> the performance jump everywhere is amazing
> including casual gaming and multitasking
> ...


"Slow for gaming" is entirely subjective and depends solely on if it's fast enough for you. New gen having faster single thread doesn't automatically render the old gen redundant & obsolete. My 3900X still manages to deliver my monitor's refresh rate in terms of FPS in all the games I play, sometimes even double that, and that's enough for me.

Don't feel bad about your purchase, enjoy it, especially since you're seeing so many performance improvements already.

"Obsolete", just like time, is a man made concept.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 24, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> its maybe slow for gaming, but it is miles better than a 6600K
> 
> the performance jump everywhere is amazing
> including casual gaming and multitasking
> ...



It's not slow at all It's a very solid cpu I have one and like it only slower comparatively to the other cpu you were interested in for gaming. And let's be real just about any modern cpu 3000/5000/10th/11th gen is miles better than a 6600k. If you did your research and came to the conclusion that your 2 components were what's best for you given your budget nothing wrong with that at all


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 24, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> It's not slow at all It's a very solid cpu I have one and like it only slower comparatively to the other cpu you were interested in for gaming. And let's be real just about any modern cpu 3000/5000/10th/11th gen is miles better than a 6600k. If you did your research and came to the conclusion that your 2 components were what's best for you given your budget nothing wrong with that at all


it is not slow by any means.
it eats anything i throw at it like a champ.

i am very happy with this.

i am now still learning to tweak the OC and memory settings to get the best possible results while maintaining a good temperature.
and this old corsair RAM now running at 3000MHz CL18 with a slight jump in voltage.
nice


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 24, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> i am now still learning to tweak the OC and memory settings to get the best possible results while maintaining a good temperature.
> and this old corsair RAM now running at 3000MHz CL18 with a slight jump in voltage.
> nice



At some point maybe after your next gpu upgrade pick up a 3600 CL16/17 kit and you'll be golden.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 25, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> After reading your post I thought it was all about that upgrade path.  The next upgrade for the OP six years from now will be an entirely new platform.



Maybe? How do you know? as I cant see myself upgrading to a whole new platform for a good 10yrs (from the time I bought my PC) as the 5950x lets say will be a good CPU for a long time to come (when I decide to upgrade from the 2700X) So yes he might or he might do what I do and find the performance is fine at the time, who knows! its going to be all about the software more so then the hardware honestly to take advantage of these massive multi threaded beasts.


----------



## Nater (Apr 25, 2021)

AhokZYashA said:


> the main problem is when i play some mobile games on android simulator
> it is painfully slow


Have you tried BlueStacks?  (Get version 4, version 5 seems to suck IMO)  Anyone with a set budget that upgrades 5-6 years shouldn't even be thinking about moving from a 3700X to one small generation forward.  (for the record, my B450 started w/ a 2600 w/ GTX 1070, then 2600 w/ 5700XT, then 3600X w/ 5700XT, and now 5800X+5700XT)


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 25, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> At some point maybe after your next gpu upgrade pick up a 3600 CL16/17 kit and you'll be golden.


i will upgrade the GPU when the prices are sensible enough.
currently the prices are idiotic, and i am still pretty pleased with how the 1070 performs

when 16GB of RAM is not enough, probably i will get a nice high speed RAM



Nater said:


> Have you tried BlueStacks?  (Get version 4, version 5 seems to suck IMO)  Anyone with a set budget that upgrades 5-6 years shouldn't even be thinking about moving from a 3700X to one small generation forward.  (for the record, my B450 started w/ a 2600 w/ GTX 1070, then 2600 w/ 5700XT, then 3600X w/ 5700XT, and now 5800X+5700XT)



i have tried a few types of emulators, and memu seems to be the lightest and with good feature set for me.

but i will try bluestacks again in the future


----------



## jesdals (Apr 25, 2021)

If its this board it looks very nice https://rog.asus.com/dk/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-b450-f-gaming-model/helpdesk_bios resizeble bar is a option for your cpu and if you ever get some memory like these https://www.proshop.dk/RAM/Patriot-Extreme-Performance-Viper-Steel/2808496 or other with good Samsung B-dies you might be able to unlock the full potentiel of your 3700x - I would gues at least CL14 at 3600Mhz with a Infinity setting at 1800MHz should be possible with that board - good luck and congratz


----------



## X71200 (Apr 25, 2021)

B450-F has a dumb VRM config, it's not great but the Patriot Vipers are nice if can be had at good price. For instance the 4000 kit.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 25, 2021)

jesdals said:


> If its this board it looks very nice https://rog.asus.com/dk/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-b450-f-gaming-model/helpdesk_bios resizeble bar is a option for your cpu and if you ever get some memory like these https://www.proshop.dk/RAM/Patriot-Extreme-Performance-Viper-Steel/2808496 or other with good Samsung B-dies you might be able to unlock the full potentiel of your 3700x - I would gues at least CL14 at 3600Mhz with a Infinity setting at 1800MHz should be possible with that board - good luck and congratz


yes, it is that exact board.
i am pretty pleased with the featureset and the amount of ports it have
dunno about the vrm though, but it can run 3700X at 4.1GHz with PBO, i am not complaining


----------



## X71200 (Apr 25, 2021)

Here's a good sheet on VRMs of AMD boards:









						AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07)
					

AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4  AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07)  By Cr1318 (Reddit) Cautilus#5912 (Discord)  (I don't accept random friend requests on Discord, but you can send me a question on there if you share a server with me, you can find me on the discord.gg/overclock server,  otherwise...




					docs.google.com


----------

